# Irritable Uterus support



## readyORnot

Hi everyone

I don't know if anyone will find or join this thread but having failed to find a support group here in the UK I thought I'd try and see if there are any women with this condition anywhere in the world who are interested in having our own BnB IU support group.

There is a website with lots of stories and information on IU: it's not in your head

Here's the short version of my story so far. If anyone else joins and is interested I might add the long version in a later post!

I've had it since 20 weeks but in this country they don't take it seriously at all. They pretty much don't believe you, and therefore do nothing about it.
 
For me I normally get 2-3 strong contractions an hour every day, which I can cope with (plus several mild ones which I just ignore), and then once a week or so I get an episode which lasts between 12 and 24 hours where I'm getting 10-15 strong, painful contractions per hour. This week I had my worst episode ever, with 4 days of back to back contractions every 3-5 minutes and my abdomen is so painful from 4 days of constant contractions that I can't even touch my own stomach. I've given up on trying to get medical support and now all I can do is pray the contractions don't trigger labour, as it's still a little early.

Note: I've found that deep relaxation and controlled breathing make the contractions easier to deal with and not as painful. I've never needed painkillers for the contractions themselves.

Everyone is welcome in here, especially women who have this condition, think they have this condition, and have had this condition and now have a healthy baby or a story to tell about what their outcome was.

Good luck to everyone!
:hugs:


----------



## TigerGalLE

I&#8217;m here!! I&#8217;ve read that website also and found it helpful.

I actually did think it was all in my head when I went to the hospital the first time. The lady looked at me like I was crazy when I told her I was having contractions every 2 minutes. Then she put me on the monitor and sure enough I was! 

I&#8217;m so frustrated and discouraged. Bed rest is a pain. My house is a mess. I feel like my body is failing me. 

I&#8217;ve been contracting constantly since Monday. There seems to be no relief in site. 

In the hospital they are able to get my contractions to stop with terbutaline. But as soon as I get up and walk to my car they are back. It is like I can&#8217;t be upright at all.


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies!! I right here with you. I kept blowing mine off to Braxton hicks until I started bleeding and the contractions were 2-3 minutes apart. For me I was so Leary of going in because I am a nurse and worked in L&D with all these ladies for so long :) 

Thank you so much for the website link!


----------



## TigerGalLE

mnjhowell said:


> Hi ladies!! I right here with you. I kept blowing mine off to Braxton hicks until I started bleeding and the contractions were 2-3 minutes apart. For me I was so Leary of going in because I am a nurse and worked in L&D with all these ladies for so long :)
> 
> Thank you so much for the website link!

What was the cause of the bleeding? Did they say? They keep telling me to watch for bleeding but I cant imagine what would make me bleed? A placental abruption or something?

I to am a nurse. I work in the same hospital but in the ICU. We dont do any type of L & D... ever...... 

But just being a patient and on the other side of the fence is hard... 

What did they do to stop your contractions?


----------



## PegLeg2na

I had my first episode of IU at about 25 weeks. (However, I know I started having contractions early on in the pregnancy, I just didn't know it at the time.) Luckily it calmed down after a day or so and I didn't have too much more trouble until 34+5, where I was getting contractions 5 minutes apart lasting a minute all day. I was given three shots of tributaline and enough tributaline pills to get me to 36 weeks (pills made me feel TERRIBLE btw!) and now that I'm past 36 weeks I don't even pay much attention to timing the contractions anymore. Some days they aren't so bad and I don't notice them, other times I get very painful ones 3-5 minutes apart that last 45-90 seconds. I'm a little worried I won't be able to tell when "real" labor starts since so far these contractions haven't done much to my cervix. I've woken up a few times in excruciating pain thinking I'm in labor but the contractions calm down once I get up and drink a cup of tea. Sigh. I have Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) too and I'm wondering if there's a connection, though the IBS symptoms have toned way down during the pregnancy. 

Thanks for starting this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby321

Hiya Ladies, I am here. I have had these constant contractions since I was 16 weeks, but I do think they started on and off a week or two earlier. I am also a nurse, so as you know, you are on your feet all the time, a couple of times I noticed that as I approached the end of my shift the contractions would become painful. I had a couple of days off work from which I realised that I was contracting all the time. I have not been able to go back to work. I am always lying down. as soon as I get up I start to contract continuously, every 2-3 minutes, so my husband and mum have been very nice and they have been helping me out with house chores, dropping children off to school etc. I did mention it to midwife but all she said is that I should not be having that many contractions and that usually contractions start later on than 20 weeks and that was that. I rang up an on-call dr he said to present myself at urgentcare and that they would refer me to maternity services. I did go to the urgentcare and the doctor that I saw just laughed it off and said what do you want me to do about it and just checked my urine(which was clear), no cervical examination, nothing at all. So, I came back home. On another occaision, I went to my G.P., he was nice, more helpful than anyone else I saw, he gave me a sick note for a couple of weeks and said that try to make it to 20 weeks, usually you start to get help then. So, for the last couple of weeks, I have just been at home, bedrest, feel helpless, feel like that there is no help to save my baby. I do have my 20 week scan this week (although I will be 19+5 weeks) so I will be asking for some help, I just want some reassurance, I just want my cervix examining, so that I know that no changes have occured. Sorry for the Rant. I can sympathize with all of you. 
readyORnot, thankyou for starting the support group x


----------



## TigerGalLE

Good luck with your scan hun. I hope you can get some support soon. It is so frustrating!!


----------



## Baby321

Thankyou Tigergaille x


----------



## TigerGalLE

Good news at last!!!!

Went to the doctor this morning. I had a transvaginal ultrasound to measure my cervix. It was LONG and CLOSED!! Hurray. She measured it during a contraction and it did shrink some, but it still wasn&#8217;t at a concerning level. 

I&#8217;m off bed rest and can return to work. The doctor said I had an &#8220;irritable uterus.&#8221; Go figure...

She said I may contract everyday until my due date..And then some people with an irritable uterus actually have to be induced! She felt confident that everything would be okay and she really reassured me. 

I&#8217;m so thankful that my cervix isn&#8217;t effaced and it is closed! 

Maybe there is hope after all.

I think I&#8217;m going to go get a maternity belt to hold up my belly. I think that will help for when I am up on my feet... Oh and she said to eat lots of Kiwi and Bananas.. They help relax the uterine muscles....


----------



## Baby321

Thats great news Tigergaille! I am happy for you. I hope they check how my cervix is when I go for my scan. I have actually given my notice in today at work, feel a bit sad but I don't want to risk losing baby. I hoe we all get through this together x


----------



## readyORnot

Wonderful news TigerGalLE!

I have ultrasounds every 4 weeks anyway for other reasons so they check my cervix each time. At 20 weeks my cervix was short and the consultant initially thought it had started to open but thankfully not and there've been no further changes so far so my fingers are crossed.

Hi everyone, just have a few tips that might help a little:

*Some things that I've found to trigger contractions or which I've heard can trigger it:
*

heavy activity (i.e doing stuff!)

DEHYDRATION
full bladder
light nipple massage/stimulation (not kidding, this is apparently very true!)
and unfortunately for me, driving also seems to trigger contractions in me which is very unfortunate because it hurts a lot when I'm contracting and driving at the same time!


*Something which I've found reduces the pain of the contractions is if I close my eyes and do deep breathing during the contraction. Really slow deep breath in, using your diaphragm (i.e. breathing in should push your belly out), then a long slow breath out.*


----------



## TigerGalLE

Dehydration, activity, and full bladder almost always stimulate contractions for me. Idk about nipple stimulation.. Haven&#8217;t had any kind of stimulation lately. LOL


----------



## Baby321

I have contractions all the time when I am on my feet or even sitting upright, need to sit down at a reclined position but mostly I am always lying down. I have my scan tomorrow so Hope I can get some help then. I hope you ladies are doing ok x


----------



## PegLeg2na

Do any of you get contractions that wake you up at night? It's usually when I have a full bladder. I hate it because I have to wait for them to stop before I can roll over because they hurt so bad :nope: Not a nice way to wake up night after night!


----------



## Baby321

Hello pegleg2na, No, i have been lucky that I don't have them at night. I do get them when I have to stand up to go to the toilet. Whilst i am lying down i hardly get any, its when I am upright that I get contractions continuously. Just fed up. Haven't been out for a couple of weeks, resigned from my job yesturday, I had a fantastic job, but I had to for this little one's sake. x


----------



## babypeanut25

Thank you for starting this! 

After a trip to hospital a while back , complaining at my last 2 midwives appointments and then a frantic call on Monday I'm booked for a scan on Thursday to check things out. I'm in constant pain and now on medical leave as my job is working with children and I could no longer lift. 

Ill write a full story once on my computer and not phone :)



Me:

So at 15 weeks I was in hospital for strange pains and cramping in belly. They hooked me up and didnt find anything worrisome. Every midwives appointment from then I said that im always crampy and uncomfortable. Finally at 31 week appointment midwife said I have irritable uterus. On monday 30 I had to call midwife as cramps were really bad. She sent me in for an ultrasound on thursday and im now waiting the results. 

On top of feeling like im always contracting and cramping I also am dealing with ripped tummy muscles. This pregnancy has been really hard but worth it once I see my son im sure :)


----------



## Baby321

Welcome babypeanut25


----------



## Emerald87

Hi ladies! I'm so happy to have found this group.
Yesterday at 16+3 it was suggested that I have an irritable uterus. I started getting significant contractions yesterday - they weren't painful, just tightening and pressure. I went into the ED as I had about 3 in a half an hour period. I've only had a few today and they haven't been as intense. I'm watching carefully. However I've had bad back pain since 4am today :(
It was the weekend so I hadn't been on my feet all day like I usually am - I'm a med student. I hate to think what it'll be like tomorrow when I'm back to hospital and up all day.
I've taken today off to rest and I meet my OBS on Thursday morning. It can't come soon enough; I'm counting down the seconds.
She didn't hook me up to a toco or check my cervix yesterday which really pissed me off. Hopefully my OBS does a proper check and takes me seriously. It's frikkin scary having contractions at only 16 weeks with my first baby!
Trying to keep fluids up as recommended but it's a bit challenging; I already drink heaps so adding more is just making me need to pee lol


----------



## TigerGalLE

Sorry you are having trouble Emerald! 

Let us know how it goes at the doctor. My only advice is to drink drink drink. Like 2-3 liters a day. Also I was told to eat bananas and kiwi. They help decrease the contractility of your muscles. 

Good luck!


----------



## readyORnot

Hi guys, I hope everyone's doing okay - Emerald how did it go at the doctor? Babypeanuts, do you have an update?

I just thought I'd post a quick update and hopefully someone can benefit from this.

My biggest trigger is stress. Any kind of stress and the contractions start, and the more stressed I am the more frequent they are. Stress is what triggered my marathon 101 hours of extremely painful contractions (3-5 minutes apart) which left my abdomen sore to the touch.

5 weeks ago I started hypnobirthing classes. In these classes we are taught breathing techniques like the one I mentioned earlier, deep relaxation techniques and self-hypnosis.
After my 3rd hypnobirthing class and 3 weeks of practicing the relaxation and breathing techniques I suddenly realised that my contractions were no longer painful. They're just as strong as they were before and I would still describe them as uncomfortable and I'd certainly rather not be having them at all but I cannot tell you how grateful I am that they're no longer causing me unbelievable pain.

Today has been a bad day in that I've had a lot of contractions - maybe about 5 or 6 per hour all day - but I honestly could not be happier that there's no pain.


----------



## PegLeg2na

Hi girls!

I had my baby on her due date :happydance: Established labor was only 11 hours and my doctor believes I had such a short first-time labor because of the IU. I didn't need pain meds either! So just wanted to let you al know one possible plus to IU, thanks! Linking my birth story in case anyone wants more details!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...1015455-fast-natural-first-time-due-date.html


----------



## Emerald87

readyORnot said:


> Hi guys, I hope everyone's doing okay - Emerald how did it go at the doctor? Babypeanuts, do you have an update?

The doctor was a bitch, she told me it's too early for BHs and also said "even if something happened now we couldn't do anything about it so it doesn't matter". I'm very frustrated. After crying and DH saying something she gave me a quick scan (why she couldn't in the first place I don't get) and my cervix is nice and closed. However it's a little shorter than my 12 week scan which unnerves me.
I'm going back to my GP this week and I'm going to request a proper scan and monitoring.
Today has been a bad day - do you guys get good and bad days? I woke up to intense contractions and had heaps early on and they've eased off now. It makes me nervous because I usually get them in the evening so it's scary to think how much worse they'll be tonight :wacko:


----------



## Emerald87

Hi beautiful ladies. Happy to report I'm having a "good" day. Only 2 contractions today :happydance:


----------



## Baby321

Glad to hear that you are better today Emerald x Hope all you other ladies are doing ok as well x


----------



## Emerald87

Do you guys tend to fluctuate?


----------



## TTC190810

Hi Everyone,

Please can i join?!?!

I am currently 36 weeks pregnant and starting having what i thought was Braxton Hicks at around 31 weeks. Anyways, we are hgh risk anyway so when i went in for monitoring they asked where i feeling my 'tightnings' they were registering at about 35-50 on the tocco machine - i saaid yes - its just tight and uncomfortable for a monute then it goes.

Well that was four long weeks ago and what i wouldnt give for that now! My last monitoring session was last Friday where by uterus never relaxed past 35 and during the contractions it was registering 127 on the tocco!! my baby is back to back with me so these contractions are bloody killing me! There is no relief, they are constant, i am lucky if i get 15 minutes without one! They wake me through the night, on Friday they just gave me strong pain killers, I just take two before bed and this has allowed me a full one n half hours sleep - then they wear off and im back up every 15 mins on average! The pain is really bad in my bump, horrendous in my back and now feels like its starting to radiate to my thighs???

Needless to say, I am a real grumpy cow at the moment! And in a new course of events, these contractions are now that painful that once i try and relax when they come they make me vomit! I was up hrowing up all night! I just dont know what to do!

I cant have the muscle relaxants that they sometimes give as it can cause arrythmias in baby for a short period which usually they say benefit to the mother outweighs the risk. But we are high risk as my hubby has a genetic heart defect so thats a no go!

Im sorry for the humongus moan Im juat at the end of my tether, my c-sect is already booked for 13th June - that only 3 weeks away but three weeks feels like a life time! I see my consultant againon Thursday and feel so bad that i want to ask her to move it forward! Even if just by a week - I dont think they will though - my princess is on the smaller side - although last growth scan showed that she had a spurt and her estimated weight was 4lb 2oz that was 34 weeks and have another one on Thursday.

Her being healthy is the most important thing in mine and DH lifes but my DH is really worried about me now, especially seen as my body doesnt seem to be coping with the prolonged contractions very well now!


Also how am i supposed to know if I goo into real labour if my waters dont break?! I have already lost my show?!?!?

So pleased to have found this thread!

Emerald - i did fluctuate - I had good days and bad days - as the other ladies have said prolonged/strenuous activity, dehydration, full bladder makes it worse! its only this passt week when its just not stopped!

Thank you ladies, if you have read this much then i applaude you!

x


----------



## Baby321

PegLeg2na said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I had my baby on her due date :happydance: Established labor was only 11 hours and my doctor believes I had such a short first-time labor because of the IU. I didn't need pain meds either! So just wanted to let you al know one possible plus to IU, thanks! Linking my birth story in case anyone wants more details!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...1015455-fast-natural-first-time-due-date.html

Awww congratulations! pegleg2na on the birth of your baby girl, she is absolutely beautiful, enjoy your pink bundle! :happydance:


----------



## Baby321

Emerald87 said:


> Do you guys tend to fluctuate?

No, I don't tend to fluctuate. As long as I am off my feet I am ok, but this prolonged rest is making me very fed up. Can't wait to get upto v-day.

welcome TTC190810, sorry to here that you are going through a rough time, hope you get better soon x


----------



## readyORnot

Hi TTC190810, sorry to hear you're having IU. It's an awful thing to go through and I'm glad you've found this group for support.

Emerald87, mine have fluctuated wildly right frm when they started. Most days I get between 2-4 contractions per hour but at it's worst I had 4 days of 3-5 minutes contractions with absolutely no breaks at all.

Stress may be one of your triggers as it's definitely my biggest trigger. I have to use most of my focus trying to remain as relaxed and zen as I possibly can all the time, which is REALLY hard, especially since I'm staying with my mum for a few months and we're like oil and water.


----------



## Emerald87

How is everyone? Things are alright here; I was in hospital Friday night for very regular contractions but cervix still closed and all seems well. Had a great day yesterday. Today has been pretty mainstream, I've had a few, not too many. A few were VERY intense though :(
Only issue is they suspect my cervix is shortening. I'm off to see the maternal foetal specialist on Thursday and he'll let me know for sure what they think.

I found my triggers:
> ANYTHING in my bladder up to a certain point, then it's ok for a while, but then is a problem again when it's VERY full *sigh* I can't win
> Being hungry
> Being VERY dehydrated (a little isn't too bad)
> Constipation (which hasn't relieved and thus is still causing issues)

So, anything lol.


----------



## sweety2513

I am trying to figure out if this is what I have. I began having Braxton Hicks at 18 weeks, which Dr said was early. I am now 32 weeks and have been to the hospital 4 times in the last 6 weeks for contractions. However, the last few days have been the worst. Sometimes I get 2-3 an hour and then a break for a couple hours and then other times I will get like 6-7 an hour for a few hours and then it slows down. I had to take terbutaline which made me feel like crap and the FDA warns not to take too much. So far every time I go to the hospital my cervix is long and closed and they did a fetal fibro whatever test and it showed I was not in a high risk to go into preterm labor for the next 2 weeks (as of Wed). However, I am still getting these contractions. Some are strong and some are so weak that I am trying to tell if they are even happening. My abdominal still gets tight and my back hurts with the weak ones so I count them if they are longer than 30 seconds. I seem to get more after I have a bowel movement (sorry TMI) or if I am driving or sitting around stressing over this (which is hard not to). With the negative tests I feel like maybe this is nothing to worry about and I just have this IU thing that you all have. However,my Doctor has never mentioned this condition to me. I just want to make it to full term as I also have gestational diabetes and know that my babies lungs mature slower from that. :( Does my story sound like I could have IU?


----------



## TigerGalLE

Emerald87 said:


> How is everyone? Things are alright here; I was in hospital Friday night for very regular contractions but cervix still closed and all seems well. Had a great day yesterday. Today has been pretty mainstream, I've had a few, not too many. A few were VERY intense though :(
> Only issue is they suspect my cervix is shortening. I'm off to see the maternal foetal specialist on Thursday and he'll let me know for sure what they think.
> 
> I found my triggers:
> > ANYTHING in my bladder up to a certain point, then it's ok for a while, but then is a problem again when it's VERY full *sigh* I can't win
> > Being hungry
> > Being VERY dehydrated (a little isn't too bad)
> > Constipation (which hasn't relieved and thus is still causing issues)
> 
> So, anything lol.

Wow Im sorry you are still having so much trouble. Let us know what the specialist says. Try to stay hydrated hun. My IU has gotten much better ever since I have made the effort to drink 2L or MORE of water a day. I still have frequent BH and I have the same triggers. I also have BH when baby moves or when I poke on my stomach to feel the baby. Hopefully your cervix will stay closed. Mine has. I didnt start having IU until 24 weeks though. I tend to have flare ups though. When I do I rest and drink water. I try not to worry anymore because my cervix has always been closed and now I am 33 weeks. So thankful for everyday that baby stays inside. 6 weeks ago I felt I would never make it to 30 weeks, let alone 33.. but here I am.. Take it one day at a time hun. Good luck!





sweety2513 said:


> I am trying to figure out if this is what I have. I began having Braxton Hicks at 18 weeks, which Dr said was early. I am now 32 weeks and have been to the hospital 4 times in the last 6 weeks for contractions. However, the last few days have been the worst. Sometimes I get 2-3 an hour and then a break for a couple hours and then other times I will get like 6-7 an hour for a few hours and then it slows down. I had to take terbutaline which made me feel like crap and the FDA warns not to take too much. So far every time I go to the hospital my cervix is long and closed and they did a fetal fibro whatever test and it showed I was not in a high risk to go into preterm labor for the next 2 weeks (as of Wed). However, I am still getting these contractions. Some are strong and some are so weak that I am trying to tell if they are even happening. My abdominal still gets tight and my back hurts with the weak ones so I count them if they are longer than 30 seconds. I seem to get more after I have a bowel movement (sorry TMI) or if I am driving or sitting around stressing over this (which is hard not to). With the negative tests I feel like maybe this is nothing to worry about and I just have this IU thing that you all have. However,my Doctor has never mentioned this condition to me. I just want to make it to full term as I also have gestational diabetes and know that my babies lungs mature slower from that. :( Does my story sound like I could have IU?

Hey hun. Congrats for making it to 32 weeks. Every day baby stays in is a good day. Luckily for me my contractions havent changed my cervix. But yes it sounds like you have IU. My doctor said some people just contract their whole pregnancy without changes to their cervix. Some are more sensitive and aware of BH than others. Sorry about the terbutaline. They never had to put me on meds at home but I went to the hospital twice for terbutaline shots. Make sure you stay hydrated. With WATER. I cannot stress that enough. It seems to be the key for me. And dont go around with a full bladder. Avoid strenuous activity. Clean your house in small bits and then rest with your feet up. Try to relax. I had a cervical lengthening ultrasound at 29 weeks that showed my cervix was long and closed. Just the stress relief from that was enough to settle me down. I had much less contractions after that. I think baby growth spurts cause me to contract more too. 

Of course if you have more than like 6-7 an hour and they feel painful or different than normal BH... call your doctor. My doctor still stresses this. However sometimes I have more than 6-7 and dont call because they arent strong, are irregular or if laying down and drinking water slows them down. 

Good luck hun! Be thankful for every day baby stays in!


----------



## readyORnot

^^WSS!

Good luck sweety2513, let us know how things are going
:hugs:


----------



## sweety2513

Thank you for your responses and support. I ended up in the hospital again last night with stronger contractions every 5-8 minutes. After they did a cervix check (everything was high, long, and closed) my contractions went to every 2 minutes and even stronger! They gave me nifedipine and when that didn't work they also gave me a shot of terbutaline. That slowed things down and I took one more nidefipine and was sent home. I did have a negative fetal fibro whatever test which I feel pretty good about. However, I was sent home on even stricter bed rest and with a prescription to take the nifedipine every 6 hours until I reach week 36 or 37. I am on constant alert now, worrying about what I am feeling and how often and what will happen if this does not work and all the effects on the baby etc etc. I am so scared that she will be born this early. I don't know at what week I can take a deep breath and think that she will be ok. I do not know how you ladies have dealt with this for so long. It certainly is tiring!


----------



## TigerGalLE

sweety2513 said:


> Thank you for your responses and support. I ended up in the hospital again last night with stronger contractions every 5-8 minutes. After they did a cervix check (everything was high, long, and closed) my contractions went to every 2 minutes and even stronger! They gave me nifedipine and when that didn't work they also gave me a shot of terbutaline. That slowed things down and I took one more nidefipine and was sent home. I did have a negative fetal fibro whatever test which I feel pretty good about. However, I was sent home on even stricter bed rest and with a prescription to take the nifedipine every 6 hours until I reach week 36 or 37. I am on constant alert now, worrying about what I am feeling and how often and what will happen if this does not work and all the effects on the baby etc etc. I am so scared that she will be born this early. I don't know at what week I can take a deep breath and think that she will be ok. I do not know how you ladies have dealt with this for so long. It certainly is tiring!

Aww hun Im so sorry you had to go back to the hospital. How stressful! The good thing is your cervix is still high and closed. And you are 33 + weeks! Yes your baby would need extra attention if born now... but most likely baby would be just fine. Rest and take your meds. Try to relax and stay calm. What will happen will happen. Take it easy!


----------



## sweety2513

Had to stop taking meds already because they made my heart race, my feet swell and my head pound and Doctor said it was unsafe. Now I am contracting every 4-5ish minutes again. Had another cervical check yesterday and it was high, hard, and closed. Also had another ffn test and it came back negative. Still worrying about these contractions though. After how long will they start to dialate me? My Doctor says she wants me to stay pregnant for 2 more weeks. I am currently 34 weeks. That seems almost impossible. If she sends me back up to L&D I have no idea what they will do because I will not let them give me any more meds, my heart can;t take it. I guess they would just monitor and give me a steroid for her lungs? I am so scared!


----------



## Baby321

sweety2513 said:


> Had to stop taking meds already because they made my heart race, my feet swell and my head pound and Doctor said it was unsafe. Now I am contracting every 4-5ish minutes again. Had another cervical check yesterday and it was high, hard, and closed. Also had another ffn test and it came back negative. Still worrying about these contractions though. After how long will they start to dialate me? My Doctor says she wants me to stay pregnant for 2 more weeks. I am currently 34 weeks. That seems almost impossible. If she sends me back up to L&D I have no idea what they will do because I will not let them give me any more meds, my heart can;t take it. I guess they would just monitor and give me a steroid for her lungs? I am so scared!

I am sorry that you are going through a rough time. Sweety, try not to worry, If you make it to 36 weeks it will be fine, even now if your baby is born you have a good chance of making it. try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

How is everyone feeling?

Things have been alright. I started on some magnesium supplements and it seemed to help calm my IU a little for the past 1-2 weeks. Unfortunately this weekend it's decided to re-erupt in full glory with frequent contractions with a little bit of pain :( I'm almost 21 weeks so I've been doing this for just over 4 weeks now. Only a billion weeks to go (or so it feels like).
My cervix hasn't changed as of a week ago but I plan to go in for a check-up soon just to make sure all is well. I can't be content until I know things are shut tight and not going anywhere.
Come-on V day - I'm dying to reach it. I'd prefer 30 weeks but I'll take any milestone where I can!!


----------



## Baby321

Emerald87 said:


> How is everyone feeling?
> 
> Things have been alright. I started on some magnesium supplements and it seemed to help calm my IU a little for the past 1-2 weeks. Unfortunately this weekend it's decided to re-erupt in full glory with frequent contractions with a little bit of pain :( I'm almost 21 weeks so I've been doing this for just over 4 weeks now. Only a billion weeks to go (or so it feels like).
> My cervix hasn't changed as of a week ago but I plan to go in for a check-up soon just to make sure all is well. I can't be content until I know things are shut tight and not going anywhere.
> Come-on V day - I'm dying to reach it. I'd prefer 30 weeks but I'll take any milestone where I can!!

I understand emerald how you feel about reaching to v-day. I have also been feeling like you. I was thinking if I get to v-day, I will be ok, but now i have reached it i have started thinking about the statistics of survival if born now which are still not too good. like you I am hoping to get to 30 weeks. Hopefully we will make it, we have been having contractions for a long time now. I had an appointment with my midwife last week, i asked if anything could be done about the contractions, she said she didn't think anything could be done but advised me to contact the birth suite if I felt like I was going into labour. She said that she thought I was having the tightenings due to my abdomen muscles being weak and that my uterus was contracting to keep the baby in. Up until now, I haven't had a cervical check, no-one seems to give me one. i just hope baby stays in for as long as possible. She said whatever I was doing ( bedrest ) to continue with that becuase it seemed to be helping. I had a good day yesturday, very less tightenings, hope it continues. What I have noticed, when i sit in the bath for a while that helps. You ladies should give it a try, hope it helps. Can't wait to get up to 31 weeks then I am going to start going out a bit to get shopping done for baby, can't wait. Up until now I have just been stuck inside.
Wishing all you ladies the best of luck, take care:hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

Baby321, don't forget to keep well hydrated as well.

I hope everyone's doing okay and coping with it all! I've now had IU for 17 weeks and baby's still sitting tight, so apart from the pain/discomfort and frustration of it all, and the attitude of medical professionals, hopefully my story can help those of you who haven't reached this far stay positive. I'm well out of the danger zone now but still very frustrating having contractions all day every day 8-15 minutes apart. Sometimes it drives me absolutely crazy.

:hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

readyORnot said:


> Baby321, don't forget to keep well hydrated as well.
> 
> I hope everyone's doing okay and coping with it all! I've now had IU for 17 weeks and baby's still sitting tight, so apart from the pain/discomfort and frustration of it all, and the attitude of medical professionals, hopefully my story can help those of you who haven't reached this far stay positive. I'm well out of the danger zone now but still very frustrating having contractions all day every day 8-15 minutes apart. Sometimes it drives me absolutely crazy.
> 
> :hugs:

Now fingers crossed that all your contractions have primed your uterus for a nice, short and completely pain free birth :winkwink:
Ah we can all only dream, eh?


----------



## Baby321

readyORnot said:


> Baby321, don't forget to keep well hydrated as well.
> 
> I hope everyone's doing okay and coping with it all! I've now had IU for 17 weeks and baby's still sitting tight, so apart from the pain/discomfort and frustration of it all, and the attitude of medical professionals, hopefully my story can help those of you who haven't reached this far stay positive. I'm well out of the danger zone now but still very frustrating having contractions all day every day 8-15 minutes apart. Sometimes it drives me absolutely crazy.
> 
> :hugs:

I have been trying to keep hydrated. It is quite difficult to drink alot of water. Last couple of days I have had some good mornings. I have been able to do the housework myself in the morning, evenings my mum has continued to help me. 

ReadyorNot, glad you have passed the 36 week mark. Wish you the best of luck with your birth. Are you ready for the birth? Is this your first baby? have you got everything in place for baby? have you got your hospital bag ready? 

Sorry, for throwing all these questions at you.

I am due for a section on the 7th September, feeling a bit nervous. I have under 12 weeks to go. I am glad for everyday passing but getting nervous about the section :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TigerGalLE

I think my IU flares are directly related to baby having growth spurts. This week I had a lot of contractions. Went to the doctor&#8217;s office on Wednesday and they put me on the monitor. Contractions were very irregular and baby was doing great. They checked my cervix and I had not dilated. They said since I was 35+ weeks they felt comfortable sending me home to rest and hydrate. Which I did.. I drank like 4L of water and the contractions stopped. They said starting Monday (my 36wk mark) I don&#8217;t even need to be concerned with the contractions anymore. They will no longer try to stop my labor. Just to come in when they are regular and strong (or my water breaks). 

I&#8217;m looking forward to Monday just so I don&#8217;t have to fret over it anymore. I don&#8217;t think baby will come early. If all of these contractions over the past 2 months haven&#8217;t changed my cervix I don&#8217;t think my cervix will change until real labor strikes.... 

My doctor said being over hydrated will do the opposite of being dehydrated. Makes the uterus water logged and can&#8217;t contract. So drink drink drink.. Esp in this heat!


----------



## Baby321

TigerGalLE said:


> I think my IU flares are directly related to baby having growth spurts. This week I had a lot of contractions. Went to the doctors office on Wednesday and they put me on the monitor. Contractions were very irregular and baby was doing great. They checked my cervix and I had not dilated. They said since I was 35+ weeks they felt comfortable sending me home to rest and hydrate. Which I did.. I drank like 4L of water and the contractions start. They said starting Monday (my 36wk mark) I dont even need to be concerned with the contractions anymore. They will no longer try to stop my labor. Just to come in when they are regular and strong (or my water breaks).
> 
> Im looking forward to Monday just so I dont have to fret over it anymore. I dont think baby will come early. If all of these contractions over the past 2 months havent changed my cervix I dont think my cervix will change until real labor strikes....
> 
> My doctor said being over hydrated will do the opposite of being dehydrated. Makes the uterus water logged and cant contract. So drink drink drink.. Esp in this heat!

Tigergaille, Yay for nearly reaching the 36 week mark. Good luck with the birth of your baby! Do you know what you are having? What number baby is this?:hugs:


----------



## TigerGalLE

Thank you!! This is baby #1 and it&#8217;s a boy!


----------



## readyORnot

Emerald87 said:


> Now fingers crossed that all your contractions have primed your uterus for a nice, short and completely pain free birth :winkwink:
> Ah we can all only dream, eh?

*Emerald*, thanks, that's exactly what I'm hoping! I want as natural a delivery as possible but because of a previous myomectomy 17 months ago they have told me they will only allow me to labour for 4 hours before whisking me off for a c-section, so maybe these IU contractions will spare me that... 




Baby321 said:


> ReadyorNot, glad you have passed the 36 week mark. Wish you the best of luck with your birth. Are you ready for the birth? Is this your first baby? have you got everything in place for baby? have you got your hospital bag ready?

*Baby321*, thank you hon! I'm ready for the birth mentally but still have quite a lot to do around the house and running out of time. This is indeed my first baby and my hospital bag is only half-packed... oops...

I think it's great that your mum's helping you out - all I do is fight with my mum and it's getting to be such a drag. 
Don't be nervous about your c-section. Is it for a medical reason or personal choice? Either way, don't let it worry you, I'm sure it'll all be fine.

And I totally agree, it's really hard to drink all that water but it's so necessary. I've found that it's easier depending on what I drink it out of. Sounds crazy but a sports bottle or a big glass makes it easier for me. A small glass or a regular water bottle and it's harder. Can't think of any good reason for that.

*Tiger*, yaay for reaching 36 weeks tmorrow, and glad the water is helping.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Baby321

I am having my c-section for medical reasons, have had problems with dilating with all my last three pregnancies. Consultant said its definitely a c-section this time and to make it my last one or else I will be asking for it.

Wanted a boy but on the 20 week scan it looked like my last one will be another girl. I haven't asked but when the sonographer was looking at baby's potty shot there was nothing between legs. I am happy that baby is healthy. I have got used to the idea that most likely it will be another girl, its just that people especially relatives make alot of comments, so not looking forward to that. OH really wanted a boy so i feel like I have failed him :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

i guess my IU left me confused about when my labour actually began - but at least it was quick...

from my journal:
Around midnight my contractions started to get a bit more painful than usual- actually the pain was all concentrated in one fibroid.

The contractions were 8 minutes apart and I happened to be on skype with my hubby, who refused to put the call down.

I had to go to the toilet 4 times and evacuate my bowels each time (sorry for TMI) and by 3am the contractions were more intense and 3 minutes apart.

By 6am the contractions were back to back and I had also thrown up and at 6:45 I lost my plug and finally started to believe I might be in labour.

My hubby said I should go to the hospital but I was afraid of being too early and getting sent home, or that my labour would go on for more than 4 hours and I'd end up with a C-section. So I did nothing.

My mum came downstairs around 7:30 and saw me on all fours whincing a little and asked if I needed an ambulance. I said no but she went upstairs to change. She came back around 8:00 and I said I needed the loo. She said not to go to the loo because she didn't want her grandchild born in the toilet bowl. She dragged me off the loo but I only got as far as the bathroom door as I needed to push.

I knelt down in a sort of squat and my mum dialled 999. While she was on the phone to 999 she was asked to examine me (remember she trained as a midwife many moons ago) and said she could see the water sac. Suddenly it burst all over her and the floor. 5 minutes later the paramedics walked in and 30 seconds later my little boy was born at 8:30am! Placenta followed 3 minutes later.

We were transferred to hospital because I was bleeding (all under control now) and they're keeping us in overnight because baby's only 5lb 4oz.

That's all from me for now! Will post a pic in due course.


----------



## TigerGalLE

Oh my goodness!!!! Good job mom! I would have been so scared. Sounds like you handled it wonderfully! Congrats!


----------



## TigerGalLE

Oh yea, How far along were you Readyornot?


----------



## readyORnot

37 weeks 2 days!


----------



## Baby321

Oh Wow!!!!!!!! A big Congrats to you on the birth of your baby boy! I bet your glad your mum was a midwife x

You made it to the end after all them contractions. Sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## alison13

Is this thread still active? I'm guessing most of you are close to your due dates or have delivered by now, but I thought i'd try! I'm 23 w 3 days pregnant and have been having these annoying contractions since 13 weeks :(

I also have a subchorionic hemorrhage which is slowly shrinking, but causes a lot of irritation too. I wonder if i'd have IU if it weren't for the SCH?? I had IU with my first pregnancy too. He was born at 36 +1 after my water broke the day before. Interestingly, they had to induce me! I think I had BV which caused my water to break, but was never retested after they found and treated it at 30 weeks (I think it came back).

anyways......so here I am again with boy #2, playing the wait and pray game. On 17p, biweekly cervical length checks and will start biweekly Ffn tests next Monday. 

anyone else dealing with this???

Alison


----------



## Emerald87

Welcome!!

Yep, still here. Not getting my cervix checked at all though :( They're not doing an FFN either

I started myself on magnesium supplements to help calm the contractions and it seems to have worked - I still get them but less frequently. Which reminds me - I have to take this morning's dose.


----------



## TigerGalLE

I had an IU for a good bit of my pregnancy. Things settled down after 36 weeks actually and now here I am... My due date is tomorrow. I think staying hydrated is extremely helpful!


----------



## Emerald87

Yay for your due date!! :D


----------



## readyORnot

what country are you in Alison? Sorry to hear about your IU - wouldn't wish it on anyone! It's great that they're checking you regularly.


----------



## Baby321

i am still here as well. Hope you are ok Alison. Tigergaille, wow, you have made it, good luck with your birth. My contractions have completely gone, completely fine. I thnk what helped me was the bedrest and twice daily pelvic floor exercises. I hope this helps you Alison.
Emerald, nice to hear that you are also well.
Readyornot, how are you getting on with your baby?
I am due for my 4th section in about 7 weeks 3 days. I have had it confirmed that my fourth baby is girl number 4. my husband has been outruled by girls. At least my baby has made it to a safe stage. I am 30 weeks plus 2 days, never thought I'd get this far.
Hope all you ladies are ok, wish you best of luck. Sending you all hugs X


----------



## alison13

Emerald, have you tried the liquid Floradix Magnesium? Someone on another site said it worked really well and I just ordered mine. How far along are you, boy or girl? Why aren't they doing cervical checks for you? I have my next ultrasound this Friday, so hoping it is good news!

Tiger, that is so awesome you've made it so far!! Let us know how the delivery goes. I've heard labor tends to be shorter for us with IU. My first was only 3 1/2 hours from the time they gave me pitocin to his arrival!! Crazy!

Readyornot, I'm in the US, and my docs have all been great so far :)
You must be getting close to your due date, right? How has your IU been now? It seems like things settle down after 36weeks for those that get there...I wonder if that's because it isn't stressful anymore-I mean the baby could come anytime and be ok at that point.

Baby321, I cannot believe you have no more IU??!! That's wonderful!! What pelvic floor exercises did you do? Are you referring to kegels or something else? I'm glad you're in the safe zone. I have a calendar where I cross off each day with a fat red marker! Lol. I can't wait to hit 29/30 weeks!!


Soooo glad I found this thread! Prayers for all our babes!
Alison


----------



## alison13

Readyornot, just actually looked at your signature line thing...congratulations!!


----------



## alison13

Emerald, I didn't see your ticker either! Oops. So you're only a few weeks ahead of me. Well, I'll be seeing you around here for a bit! :)


----------



## readyORnot

alison13 said:


> Readyornot, just actually looked at your signature line thing...congratulations!!

LOL thank you!

No problem! Actually my contractions got a lot more frequent towards the end (my last couple of weeks) to be honest. Because of that I was unable to determine quite when I went into labour and only really figured it out less than 2 hours before the baby was born. And even then it wasn't until I started pushing that I realised how far along my labour was.


----------



## alison13

readyORnot said:


> alison13 said:
> 
> 
> Readyornot, just actually looked at your signature line thing...congratulations!!
> 
> LOL thank you!
> 
> No problem! Actually my contractions got a lot more frequent towards the end (my last couple of weeks) to be honest. Because of that I was unable to determine quite when I went into labour and only really figured it out less than 2 hours before the baby was born. And even then it wasn't until I started pushing that I realised how far along my labour was.Click to expand...

wow Readyornot, I just read your birth story-that's crazy! How did you like your homebirth??!! I guess i'm counting on my water breaking again to know when to go to the hospital. Probably shouldn't bank on it though! How is your little one doing now?

alison


----------



## Emerald87

alison13 said:


> Emerald, have you tried the liquid Floradix Magnesium? Someone on another site said it worked really well and I just ordered mine. How far along are you, boy or girl? Why aren't they doing cervical checks for you? I have my next ultrasound this Friday, so hoping it is good news!
> 
> Tiger, that is so awesome you've made it so far!! Let us know how the delivery goes. I've heard labor tends to be shorter for us with IU. My first was only 3 1/2 hours from the time they gave me pitocin to his arrival!! Crazy!
> 
> Readyornot, I'm in the US, and my docs have all been great so far :)
> You must be getting close to your due date, right? How has your IU been now? It seems like things settle down after 36weeks for those that get there...I wonder if that's because it isn't stressful anymore-I mean the baby could come anytime and be ok at that point.
> 
> Baby321, I cannot believe you have no more IU??!! That's wonderful!! What pelvic floor exercises did you do? Are you referring to kegels or something else? I'm glad you're in the safe zone. I have a calendar where I cross off each day with a fat red marker! Lol. I can't wait to hit 29/30 weeks!!
> 
> 
> Soooo glad I found this thread! Prayers for all our babes!
> Alison

Hi Alison!

No cervix checked because the last few I had were reasonably fine so they don't bother monitoring unless there's an indicated. Irritable uterus doesn't count as a reason - they figure since the contractions didn't change my cervix earlier, it won't now. I've had them since 16 weeks with no changes so far so they just don't care anymore lol.

Don't get me wrong, with some pushing they did check it initially. I do pay for private scans on occasion to monitor her growth and while I'm there they thoroughly check my cervix. Next scan is 30 weeks.

I'm taking chelated magnesium. Magnesium oxide is contraindicated in pregnancy so I take the chelated. It also is absorbed easier. I upped my dose recently as my contractions were starting to escalate.
I haven't heard of Floradix magnesium - I just googled it and it appears to be a drink? I'll stick to the tablets; I'm already terrible with taking them (which I shouldn't be, I'm a doctor in training and I bitch at others to be medication compliant so I should practice what I preach!!) so a drink would be even worse lol.


----------



## Emerald87

alison13 said:


> Emerald, I didn't see your ticker either! Oops. So you're only a few weeks ahead of me. Well, I'll be seeing you around here for a bit! :)

Yep, hopefully I'll be here for ages yet.


----------



## alison13

hi Emerald,

yep, it's a drink, and supposedly easier for your body to absorb (?). I've heard it doesn't taste bad at all, more sweet than anything. I just hope it works! Actually, the last 2 days I've felt pretty good, not too many contractions, but I have no idea why??!! Maybe the last 17p shot they gave me on frday did the trick :) 

is anyone here on bedrest? I have only been put on pelvic rest, but I lay down whenever I can because it feels so much better!!!

Alison


----------



## Emerald87

Did they find cervix changes with you? Why did they prescribe pelvic rest?

I had an awful day yesterday. I was contracting every 3-7 minutes non stop. My abdomen was so tender by the end of it. I haven't had any sleep because of all the BHs :( was due to a bad combination of stress, too much activity, not enough water, gut upset and my bubs non stop wiggling and kicking.


----------



## readyORnot

Emerald87 said:


> Did they find cervix changes with you? Why did they prescribe pelvic rest?
> 
> I had an awful day yesterday. I was contracting every 3-7 minutes non stop. My abdomen was so tender by the end of it. I haven't had any sleep because of all the BHs :( was due to a bad combination of stress, too much activity, not enough water, gut upset and my bubs non stop wiggling and kicking.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
poor you

been there, days like that really suck.


----------



## Emerald87

readyORnot said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Did they find cervix changes with you? Why did they prescribe pelvic rest?
> 
> I had an awful day yesterday. I was contracting every 3-7 minutes non stop. My abdomen was so tender by the end of it. I haven't had any sleep because of all the BHs :( was due to a bad combination of stress, too much activity, not enough water, gut upset and my bubs non stop wiggling and kicking.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> poor you
> 
> been there, days like that really suck.Click to expand...

Yeh... sucks is the polite word for it, isn't it? A bit better today; only about 7 contractions so far (overall, not this hour lol).
I called the hospital for some advice and she said I should have been up there last night getting checked *whoops*. If they get back to that stage today I'll head up. I just hope it hasn't induced cervical changes; it was one of the worst days I've had.

I assume now that the in-laws and my family have gone home the relaxation will let things settle again. Might take a few days to get back to baseline though and until then I'll be unsettled :(


----------



## Baby321

Hiya Alison, yes it is the keagel exercises that I have been doing and they have helped me a great deal. Well I think it is because of them my contractions have stopped.


----------



## Sparkly baby

Is anyone stil one here? 

I'm on my 3rd pregnancy and 3rd time I've had irritable uterus. First time I didn't known had it! Baby was born at 30 weeks, they have no idea why. Second baby I had irritable uterus which was monitored from 17 weeks. I managed to get to 36 weeks befor any changes to my cervix happened. 

So here I am 18 weeks tomorrow and it all started again about 2 weeks ago. Only today, they seemed to have ramped up a bit. See midwife in 2 weeks so have to hang on. Last time I used homeopathy to help, I think it did. Tus time I have decided to try acupuncture and see how that works. Even if they ease my mind because I'm doing something. I started to send myself crazy today by timing them and begging dh to feel them. Dh is starting to go a bit crazy as I promised him i wouldn't do this again!!

Anyway after the essay, hope you're all managing to get in with your IU. Here's to a happy and heathy 40 weeks


----------



## readyORnot

Hi sparkly baby, sorry to hear that you have to put up with this horrible condition!

Hopefully you'll get to 40 weeks this time (or at least 37 anyway), and I hope your IU calms down for you soon. Don't forget to keep well hydrated, it can really help in a lot of cases.

:hugs:


----------



## TigerGalLE

Hey Hun. IU is such a pain. I had it and actually ended up getting induced at 41 weeks and 1 day. My induction went super fast for a first time mom. Didn't take much to get my contractions going. 

Good luck. Hope your little keeps cooking for a long time!


----------



## Paulinmaulin

Hi ladies , I am so glad to have found this IU support group as I have been going crazy with my cranky uterus for months, now. Got used to just deal with it. 
I live in Croatia, Europe and here the doctors dont take you serious at all if you dont start dilating, leak fluid etc.( thank God I havent - but believe me I lost a few years of my life wondering if this next set of contractions will start dilating me). I mentioned the term IU it to my OB and doctors at L&D but they have never heard of it??? They just say some uterus are more sensitive than other and as long as I am closed no worries...
Anyway, I am now 32+5 weeks and started having regular contractions at 20 weeks. At first I could kind of control my uterus with plenty of rest, lots of water, magnesium and would still have days with regular contractions 5 min apart for a couple of hours but since hitting 29 weeks nothing helps any more. I cant walk, sit, stand or even lay on my left side as I start contracting!! On a good day when I just lay in bed I contract for a few hours (at least 10-15 contractions an hour), but on a bad day my stomach contracts nonstop until Its so hard that I cant even touch it as it hurts:cry:. I was prescribed some muscle relaxants to take if needed. sometimes it helps but sometimes it doesnt. 
Also, I was never put on bed rest only to take it easy if I feel the contractions coming but I couldnt imagine walking around or doing any kind of activity since last couple of weeks. I am wondering if I went on with my business as normal if I would have started dilating. But I wouldnt risk it. (Good thing here is that you can go on an early maternity leave, so I stopped working at 24 weeks as I could not sit at a desk for 9 hours without agitating my uterus.) I put myself on a modified bedrest. I learned too live with it.
Anyway my OB was never too concerned as I was not dilating and he never put me on tocograph to measure the contractions until my last appointment two days ago and of course I was contracting regulary every 3 min. He did a vaginal us and I am closed with a long cervix 3.8cm. 
The thing that concerned him is that baby is measuring a week behind, actually she is average size for 32 weeks but she only put 250g since last months check up(when she was measuring ahead). 
He is now concerned that maybe contractions are doing something to the placenta and flow to the baby. I have another US in a week to monitor her growth and then they will decide if there is need to put me to hospital and have me monitored and on stronger meds. For now I just got some muscle relaxants.
So after a long story - my question is where your doctors ever concerned that contractions could do any harm to the baby? I always thought that BH cant cause stress to babies? 
Thanks and sorry for such a long post but I just had to went everything out.
I wish you all good luck and making it to the term.


----------



## suspectpink

Hey :) so glad I found this thread! It's very reasurring x I was diagnosed with a IU and SPD last week!! This is my 3rd baby and looking back I 100% had it with my 2nd! I did have to have steroid shots with him at 34 weeks but he stayed put until 39 :) I had a very quick 4 hour labour at home!! I'm worried this time because baby is breech and back to back! I'm so parinoid I'll mistake real labour for my IU ! My contractions don't sound half as bad as some of the ladies have described so I guess I'll know for sure when they really start to hurt! Eeeeek!! Much love to you all and hope we can all enjoy our pregnancies the best we can :) xxxxx


----------



## readyORnot

good luck suspectpink and paulinmaulin, please keep us updated!


----------



## LittlemissH

So glad i found this ladies! Im 21+2 and been having heaps of contractions since about 19 weeks. Went to hospital on Monday morning and they diagnosed irritable uterus. I cant relax at all as all the time im worrying is this real labour although my uterus was closed on Monday. They have advised i do as little as possible at least until baby is viable. What a scary time! x


----------



## Baby321

Hiya, LittlemissH, I remember the time when I was in your situation at 16weeks. I found it very scary. I felt like i had no help. All i'd get told when I'd go to the gp's that they would not be able to do anything before 20 weeks if baby came. I weren't offered any internal checks or anything like that. I put myself on bedrest, my mum used to come and help me everyday with the house chores and husband helped me with the kids. For about 10 weeks I was on bedrest. I searched the internet for information to help me but there was only a limited amount of info. on the web. What helped me was the rest. The more I rested the less frequent my contractions seemed to get. One midwife advisec me to do pelvic floor exercises along with that I took pre-natal vitamins and increased my fluid intake. All this helped. When i got to, I think it was 6 1/2 months, my contractions had completely gone. Since then I have been fine. I have c-section in 13 days which I am very nervous about but I am glad to have made it this far. Every week was a milestone when i had IU. I hope this information helps you and best of luck with your pregnancy xxx
Rest, fluid, pelvis floor exercises and pre-natal vits, take care xxx


----------



## readyORnot

^^what she said!^^

For me the main thing that helped was minimising my stress levels and lots and lots of fluids.

Wishing you all the best LittleMissH


----------



## alison13

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a while, but things are going well for the most part! Ffn tests are coming back negative and cervical ultrasounds are showing a long and closed cervix! I am now 30 weeks, so I'm getting there! Time passes way too slowly though :(
I happen to be having lots of contractions tonight and thought about you all. Part of me thinks I should be calling my doctor, but I could call in every week and so far nothing has changed! I just had an ultrasound this morning and my cervix measured 3.5 cm long, so...I'm going to just hang out in bed watching Mythbusters with my hubby. Hopefully, the contractions go away. 

I have been taking liquid magnesium and for the most part I don't get as many contractions, but I skipped this morning's dose. I also had a rough night the last time I skipped a dose. I'm wondering if the magnesium really works that well. I just know I'm not skipping any more doses!! 

How is everyone else doing??

Alison


----------



## readyORnot

A long time ago I used to be prone to muscle spasms and was recommended magnesium. I opted to try and increase the magnesium in my diet rather than taking supplements and I'm pretty sure it helped, so I would imagine it would help with IU as well. Actually I don't know why I never thought of that while I was pregnant - I'll definitely be taking a magnesium supplement next pregnancy if I have any more!


----------



## alison13

Did this thread die?? I'm 33 weeks now and having a lot more contractions in the last several weeks. I seriously could go to the hospital daily for preterm contractions!! But nothing ever progresses. No cervical change, and I keep getting negative ffn tests..... Has anyone else had this happen? 

It feels so wrong to keep ignoring all these contractions, but going in to get checked out is such a time waster!

Ok, hope everyone is doing well!!
Alison


----------



## readyORnot

Hi Alison33! I think the thread is still alive, just gone a bit quiet lately. I hope your contractions aren't too uncomfortable for you, there's lots of great advice in this thread. Personally my top tip is drink loads and loads of water.


----------



## alison13

Hi all, 
Well, I'm 35weeks tomorrow and getting tons of contractions. This morning, I've already had about 20 in 2 hours. I have a 2 year old, so laying down all day is pretty much impossible, but they do go away when I can lay down.

I had a negative ffn test yesterday and my cervix is still closed, but I'm still kind of paranoid this little guy will be early again.....

Why can't I have a normal pregnancy?!

How is everyone else??


----------



## Miss Broody

Awww i wish i had found this earlier!!! I went into hospital at 34 weeks after a few days of regular tightenings and was kept in for three days before they diagnosed IU. Since then i have had loads of episodes of a few days etc and ones intermittently in between, it has been horrid!!!

Would have been nice to have some people to talk to as i was thinking i was just a complete freak!!!

Anyway i am being induced tomorrow due to my GD at 39 weeks. The not so little lady is estimated to be 8.4 pounds at 39 weeks from her scans.

My advise for anyone with this now is REST!!! i found walking etc aggravated my UI and although sometimes you think ohh maybe walking has brought on contractions it gets so sore and does nothing!!

I said to my consultant a couple of days ago my uterus is so so sore i cannot bear the thought of labour now. Luckily i have had a good couple of days rest and it is less sore now. 

I also recommend warm baths/showers as this really helped me!! 

good luck all xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Ohh and meant to say when i went in at 34 weeks although they said the contractions were not dilating me, i was 80% effaced and cervix was soft. 

i have been back in since and they have confirmed the tightenings/contractions are happening so not in my hear  lol xx


----------



## readyORnot

:hi: Hi Miss Broody! Don't forget to post pics of your little one when she arrives!

alison :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

Miss Broody, I hope you're not 61 weeks pregnant!

Just thought I'd give this thread a bump just in case there are any other sufferers out there who want some support. My days of IU are long behind me for now (but we're ttc#2 so who knows!) but I know how isolating it can feel when nobody else understands what you're going through, especially here in the UK where you're lucky if you even get a medical practitioner who _believes_ that you're going through this let alone willing to help you through it!


----------



## readyORnot

I'm now 4 weeks pregnant with my second baby, so I've decided to give this thread another bump in case anyone else needs it! 

Hopefully I won't suffer from IU this time around, but most of the stuff I've read suggests that if you've had it once you'll probably have it again.


----------



## Emerald87

Ohhhhh good luck! Hope it doesn't give you too much grief this time around.


----------



## readyORnot

Thanks Emerald87! My cupboard is stocked with magnesium supplements and my fingers are crossed for an IU-free pregnancy!


----------



## readyORnot

I know this topic hasn't been posted in for a while, but just in case anybody else is going through this I am still happy to lend a supportive ear!

Also, I thought I'd update that my second pregnancy was 100% IU-free! I made sure I kept hydrated, avoided stress at all costs, ate 'clean', used Magnesium oil and supplements.

I don't know if any or all of those things helped, but at least I know first-hand that one bad experience with IU doesn't mean it'll afflict you in subsequent pregnancies!


----------



## Anges3059

Thank you soooooo much for starting this thread. I know it's pretty old at this point but it is such a help to hear others stories! I was diagnosed with IU a week ago at 31+1. I'm almost at 32 weeks and I'm hoping for 38. 

When I was first diagnosed the doctor took it pretty seriously and put me on Modified bed rest...which I though might have been excessive but I was happy he was being conservative. Then last night I had a particularly painful and contraction filled night so I called my OB's office and I got the woman OB who apparently had IU as well during her pregnancy. She sounded annoyed that I had called in and was dismissive about my symptoms. Then today at my prescheduled appointment the other doc was dismissive as well. So I asked him when I should be concerned and he told me to go directly to the hospital if I have more than 6 in one hour I felt like asking him to walk me to the hospital right then and there because I've had 6 just while we were talking! He just didn't seem to get it which made me feel very alone. I guess it sounds like a lot of women with IU end up going full term but the pain is excruciating and the contractions sometimes don't stop for days

To hear all these stories...even if this board isn't all that active makes me feel less alone. I wish the best of luck to anyone who may be reading this because they have been diagnosed with IU. It's painful and scary but I think for the most part it's not a danger to your pregnancy. I would encourage any woman with it to take it easy and not hesitate to go on bed rest if you need it. I think if you push yourself too hard you can put yourself into preterm labor and not know it. At this point I don't think I will have any clue when I'm in labor.


----------



## readyORnot

welcome Anges3059, I hope the last few weeks is not too fraught and I'm glad that this thread has brought you a degree of reassurance!


----------



## mmr83

Hope this thread is still going. I am 22 weeks with baby #4. I have had this pain, burning, contractions, cramping since 16 weeks. Went in at 17 weeks and my cervix was closed and long via ultrasound. Stopped for about a week then started again. At my 20 week u/s 2 weeks ago cervix was still long and closed from inside. It has gotten really bad this last week. If i get up at all the pain gets so much worse. its comfortable when sitting or laying but not too painful but when I am standing or walking ouch! 

I get frustrated when I call my midwives office bc I feel like they just say its normal and dont take me seriously so I just would rather tough it out at home. I havent been diagnosed with irritable uterus but it sounds like thats what I have to me. I have drank lots of water, I take mag daily and have since before I was pregnant, and use topical mag sprays. 

But heres my question, am I being smart not going in to get checked and saving myself a trip and getting more frustrated, or at what point am I being dumb and should be checked out? 

Ugh tired of being in pain and worry! Thanks for any support ladies! :wacko:


----------



## AllyC

mmr83,
I am 24 weeks and having this problem. I think you should get checked, to rule out the possibility that something serious is happening right now. I ended up in the hospital for overnight observation 2 weeks ago due to this, and until they got the monitors on me showing frequent contractions, I heard similarly dismissive attitudes from everyone--there are other more minor things that can cause pains at this stage, so I think everyone kind of first jumps to the more obvious ideas, like round ligament pain, braxton-hicks, etc. I've been on modified bed rest since my hospital visit and have been holding relatively steady, have a follow-up tomorrow. They still aren't willing to do much unless the situation looks more serious, and I am terrified, but I feel a lot better knowing that there is somewhere to turn for help and monitoring, and that they have a record of my situation to refer to if I need help later on.

This is an awful situation to be in -- the next three months are going to feel like three years!.....I totally understand how much this messes with your thoughts and feelings, can't imagine how much more of a wreck I'm going to turn into over time because I already feel pretty crazy from this!

Please go get checked out, and good luck!

PS thanks to everyone else who has posted about this, even if it was awhile ago now. It's really helpful to know others have been through it too.


----------



## blueblue

I'm 22 weeks pregnant and have been experiencing mild irritable uterus for a couple of weeks, usually at night when laying down when it feels like a constant low level "twitching". It got worse yesterday but I'm going to try and few different things (see below). 

mmr83 - I think you should get it checked out to put your mind at rest. 

Ally - hope everything goes well with your follow up. Sorry you are both having such a hard time.

From my own experiences:

- Magnesium supplements help (the upper tolerable limit is 350mg - see NIH factsheet: https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Magnesium-HealthProfessional/#h2

- Mine gets set off by calcium supplements - it's a difficult one as calcium is important, but it sets off the "twitching"

- stress seems to set it off - it seems worse when I am busy or don't meditate.

- this isn't a problem for everyone, but mine was set off at 6 weeks by a cup of camomile tea (it's a uterine stimulant). My GP suggested it was an irritable uterus then. It's been ok since until I started taking calcium supplements.

Here's a few suggestions I found from googling it:

- Avoid having a full bladder (and bowel)

- Stay hydrated by drinking water

- Get lots of rest

- Someone suggested doing Kegel exercises (again - check with your midwife, it may only be ok for the irritable uterus is mild)

- Someone suggested taking Zyrtec (cetirizine), a pregnancy safe hayfever medication to calm the contractions - I'd double check with midwife or GP that it's ok: 
https://www.dcurbanmom.com/jforum/posts/list/301281.page

here's the factsheet for it: https://www.drugs.com/zyrtec.html

nhs advice on taking hayfever medication: https://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/935.aspx?categoryid=54

Hope this helps someone, I'm really glad I've found threads like this one as there isn't much advice elsewhere.


----------

